# Burton Nug??



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like marketing BS to me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh look they invented a WWW.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Isn't the www camber, and only rode 5cm short?? Let the Burton hate begin. It still sounds like a fun ride...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

WWW has both camber and rocker options and it's meant to be ridden 5 or 8cm's shorter I don't care. All that means is they pushed the contact points out further and blunted the tips. It's nothing revolutionary, hell look at Mervin and their claims about the Banana.


----------

